# Ass Men!!!!



## kitty_01 (Mar 19, 2005)

hello all.. i am a newbie. just joined today.
i'm 5'9, look faBBBB!!    BUT... i am working on getting me a bubble butt just cuz i really want one and will not be persuaded otherwise.
HOW do i build muscle just on my butt? i have a nice ASS but i need a smidgen more on it to round it off and make it "ahhhhh purrrr  fectioN"
Any ideas will be appreciated. I work out at a gym and have access to machiens and weights. Hate squats with a passion... although will try if that's the best n quickest way to get to ASS heaven.
Help out a damsel in butt-streSS!   
kitty007


----------



## LW83 (Mar 19, 2005)

Straight leg Dead lifts


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 19, 2005)

Olympic squats.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2005)

kitty_01 welcome to IM!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 19, 2005)

Kitty,

Admirable goal . LOL   Welcome to IM !

Being from Missouri myself I have to say this ... Show Me (us)


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 19, 2005)

can you post pics, just curious to see how hot you are lol 

sounds like a fun goal, good luck


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Kitty,
> 
> Admirable goal . LOL   Welcome to IM !
> 
> Being from Missouri myself I have to say this ... Show Me (us)


You beat me to it Gary!!! 
Welcome Kitty


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You beat me to it Gary!!!
> Welcome Kitty


LOL Every once in awhile I get a case of DOMS


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome.  Good luck...it all depends on what SHAPE of a bubble your going for.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 20, 2005)

Squats going all the way down till your ass hits your heals.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 20, 2005)

I love kittys@!!@!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Gary, did you see she is from Missouri? Where about are you Kitty?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2005)

You do know this is going to require pictures for us to fully analyze what exercises you should be doing for your ass don't you?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

Get some pictures of your self proclaimed nice ass on this thread.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

_Someone starts a thread like this and goes away. That is what I call evilness. _


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 7, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Get some pictures of your self proclaimed nice ass on this thread.




Spike, i just noticed that you are a white guy ?? lol, all this time i though you were black...not that it matter anyway but i just thought of it now by looking closer to your pic...ehehhe


----------



## ChrisROCK (Apr 8, 2005)




----------

